# Visitor to our office this morning!



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Not my best work, but how cute is this little fella!

Hugo:










I love fridays


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

he is too Cute!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

great picture


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

What a little cutie.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

LOL now thats cute...is he a lil jack russell cross???


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

Awww! On a scale of one to ten, I'd say he was an eleven!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

very vaery cute great photo


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL now thats cute...is he a lil jack russell cross???


He's a lakeland terrier jack russell x, aparantly


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

i want him! he's soooo cute, look at those eyes


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

mattyh said:


> He's a lakeland terrier jack russell x, aparantly


saying that u can clearly see both breeds in him cant ya  hes real cute.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

oh he's so cute


----------



## KME2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

Awww what a little beauty! Stunning colour!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

spellweaver said:


> Awww! On a scale of one to ten, I'd say he was an eleven!


You are far too critical - I'd put him at a fifteen.

What a little smasher


----------

